
TopoSketch – Generating Animations by Sketching in Conceptual Space - tortilla
https://vusd.github.io/toposketch/
======
mankyd
I'm not sure I see value here. All it's doing is providing a UI for switching
between keyframes. The UI doesn't strike me as particularly intuitive. The
resulting animations aren't particularly good.

It looks like a fun demo, but what's the point?

~~~
speps
It's generating all of those keyframes from a single picture. The slides are
quite interesting:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11ia5Zeg7AiiIi5y10S6z...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11ia5Zeg7AiiIi5y10S6z5SQci3ASgJW6cbKwvQAAv1E/edit?usp=sharing)

------
RepressedEmu
I actually think this is a really amazing demo and am excited about the
possibilities of this kind of "high efficiency" interface. I'm imagining it as
a first step towards the next stage of machine-learning-powered workflow
tools. This demo might even be the first step to higher efficiency character
animation for game dev shops!

The tracing box as a UI is very interesting too. I haven't seen it used very
often but it looks powerful and flexible. Keep up the great work!

------
oblib
This is awesome!!

I definitely want to play with this.

